# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Security > [all variants] Tor/Privoxy newbie - Proxy refusing connections?

## Shampyon

I just installed Tor and Privoxy and the Torbutton addon for Firefox. The FAQ said to use _127.0.0.1_ for the _localhost_ IP in the _/etc/privoxy/config_ file, which didn't work. I changed it to _localhost_; no change. In Firfox I've changed the Network settings from _Auto Detect_ to _Use System Settings_ to _Manual_. No dice. I keep getting a _Page Load_ error or _Proxy Server Refused Connection // Firefox is configured to use a proxy server that is refusing connections._

Here's my _/etc/privoxyconfig_, in case that's needed:



```
#        Sample Configuration File for Privoxy
#
#  Id: config,v
#
#  Copyright (C) 2001-2008 Privoxy Developers http://www.privoxy.org/
#
####################################################################
#                                                                  #
#                      Table of Contents                           #
#                                                                  #
#        I. INTRODUCTION                                           #
#       II. FORMAT OF THE CONFIGURATION FILE                       #
#                                                                  #
#        1. LOCAL SET-UP DOCUMENTATION                             #
#        2. CONFIGURATION AND LOG FILE LOCATIONS                   #
#        3. DEBUGGING                                              #
#        4. ACCESS CONTROL AND SECURITY                            #
#        5. FORWARDING                                             #
#        6. WINDOWS GUI OPTIONS                                    #
#                                                                  #
####################################################################
#
#
#  I. INTRODUCTION
#   ===============
#
#  This file holds Privoxy's main configuration. Privoxy detects
#  configuration changes automatically, so you don't have to restart
#  it unless you want to load a different configuration file.
#
#  The configuration will be reloaded with the first request after
#  the change was done, this request itself will still use the old
#  configuration, though. In other words: it takes two requests before
#  you see the result of your changes.  Requests that are dropped due
#  to ACL don't trigger reloads.
#
#  When starting Privoxy on Unix systems, give the location of this
#  file as last argument. On Windows systems, Privoxy will look for
#  this file with the name 'config.txt' in the current working directory
#  of the Privoxy process.
#
#
#  II. FORMAT OF THE CONFIGURATION FILE
#  ====================================
#
#  Configuration lines consist of an initial keyword followed by a
#  list of values, all separated by whitespace (any number of spaces
#  or tabs). For example,
#
#  actionsfile default.action
#
#  Indicates that the actionsfile is named 'default.action'.
#
#  The '#' indicates a comment. Any part of a line following a '#'
#  is ignored, except if the '#' is preceded by a '\'.
#
#  Thus, by placing a # at the start of an existing configuration
#  line, you can make it a comment and it will be treated as if it
#  weren't there. This is called "commenting out" an option and can
#  be useful. Removing the # again is called "uncommenting".
#
#  Note that commenting out an option and leaving it at its default
#  are two completely different things! Most options behave very
#  differently when unset.  See the "Effect if unset" explanation in
#  each option's description for details.
#
#  Long lines can be continued on the next line by using a `\' as the
#  last character.
#
#
#
#  1. LOCAL SET-UP DOCUMENTATION
#  ==============================
#
#  If you intend to operate Privoxy for more users than just yourself,
#  it might be a good idea to let them know how to reach you, what
#  you block and why you do that, your policies, etc.
#
#
#
#  1.1. user-manual
#  =================
#
#  Specifies:
#
#      Location of the Privoxy User Manual.
#
#  Type of value:
#
#      A fully qualified URI
#
#  Default value:
#
#      Unset
#
#  Effect if unset:
#
#      http://www.privoxy.org/version/user-manual/ will be used,
#      where version is the Privoxy version.
#
#  Notes:
#
#      The User Manual URI is the single best source of information on
#      Privoxy, and is used for help links from some of the internal
#      CGI pages. The manual itself is normally packaged with the
#      binary distributions, so you probably want to set this to a
#      locally installed copy.
#
#      Examples:
#
#      The best all purpose solution is simply to put the full local
#      PATH to where the User Manual is located:
#
#        user-manual  /usr/share/doc/privoxy/user-manual
#
#
#      The User Manual is then available to anyone with
#      access to Privoxy, by following the built-in URL:
#      http://config.privoxy.org/user-manual/ (or the shortcut:
#      http://p.p/user-manual/).
#
#      If the documentation is not on the local system, it can be
#      accessed from a remote server, as:
#
#        user-manual  http://example.com/privoxy/user-manual/
#
#
#      WARNING!!!
#
#          If set, this option should be the first option in the config
#          file, because it is used while the config file is being read.
#
user-manual /usr/share/doc/privoxy/user-manual
#
#
#  1.2. trust-info-url
#  ====================
#
#  Specifies:
#
#      A URL to be displayed in the error page that users will see if
#      access to an untrusted page is denied.
#
#  Type of value:
#
#      URL
#
#  Default value:
#
#      Two example URLs are provided
#
#  Effect if unset:
#
#      No links are displayed on the "untrusted" error page.
#
#  Notes:
#
#      The value of this option only matters if the experimental trust
#      mechanism has been activated. (See trustfile below.)
#
#      If you use the trust mechanism, it is a good idea to write
#      up some on-line documentation about your trust policy and to
#      specify the URL(s) here. Use multiple times for multiple URLs.
#
#      The URL(s) should be added to the trustfile as well, so users
#      don't end up locked out from the information on why they were
#      locked out in the first place!
#
#trust-info-url  http://www.example.com/why_we_block.html
#trust-info-url  http://www.example.com/what_we_allow.html
#
#
#  1.3. admin-address
#  ===================
#
#  Specifies:
#
#      An email address to reach the Privoxy administrator.
#
#  Type of value:
#
#      Email address
#
#  Default value:
#
#      Unset
#
#  Effect if unset:
#
#      No email address is displayed on error pages and the CGI user
#      interface.
#
#  Notes:
#
#      If both admin-address and proxy-info-url are unset, the whole
#      "Local Privoxy Support" box on all generated pages will not
#      be shown.
#
#admin-address privoxy-admin@example.com
#
#
#  1.4. proxy-info-url
#  ====================
#
#  Specifies:
#
#      A URL to documentation about the local Privoxy setup,
#      configuration or policies.
#
#  Type of value:
#
#      URL
#
#  Default value:
#
#      Unset
#
#  Effect if unset:
#
#      No link to local documentation is displayed on error pages and
#      the CGI user interface.
#
#  Notes:
#
#      If both admin-address and proxy-info-url are unset, the whole
#      "Local Privoxy Support" box on all generated pages will not
#      be shown.
#
#      This URL shouldn't be blocked ;-)
#
#proxy-info-url http://www.example.com/proxy-service.html
#
#
#  2. CONFIGURATION AND LOG FILE LOCATIONS
#  ========================================
#
#  Privoxy can (and normally does) use a number of other files for
#  additional configuration, help and logging. This section of the
#  configuration file tells Privoxy where to find those other files.
#
#  The user running Privoxy, must have read permission for all
#  configuration files, and write permission to any files that would
#  be modified, such as log files and actions files.
#
#
#
#  2.1. confdir
#  =============
#
#  Specifies:
#
#      The directory where the other configuration files are located.
#
#  Type of value:
#
#      Path name
#
#  Default value:
#
#      /etc/privoxy (Unix) or Privoxy installation dir (Windows)
#
#  Effect if unset:
#
#      Mandatory
#
#  Notes:
#
#      No trailing "/", please.
#
confdir /etc/privoxy
#
#
#  2.2. templdir
#  ==============
#
#  Specifies:
#
#      An alternative directory where the templates are loaded from.
#
#  Type of value:
#
#      Path name
#
#  Default value:
#
#      unset
#
#  Effect if unset:
#
#      The templates are assumed to be located in confdir/template.
#
#  Notes:
#
#      Privoxy's original templates are usually overwritten with each
#      update. Use this option to relocate customized templates that
#      should be kept. As template variables might change between
#      updates, you shouldn't expect templates to work with Privoxy
#      releases other than the one they were part of, though.
#
#templdir .
#
#
#  2.3. logdir
#  ============
#
#  Specifies:
#
#      The directory where all logging takes place (i.e. where logfile
#      and jarfile are located).
#
#  Type of value:
#
#      Path name
#
#  Default value:
#
#      /var/log/privoxy (Unix) or Privoxy installation dir (Windows)
#
#  Effect if unset:
#
#      Mandatory
#
#  Notes:
#
#      No trailing "/", please.
#
logdir /var/log/privoxy
#
#
#  2.4. actionsfile
#  =================
#
#  Specifies:
#
#      The actions file(s) to use
#
#  Type of value:
#
#      Complete file name, relative to confdir
#
#  Default values:
#
#        standard.action     # Internal purposes, no editing recommended
#
#        default.action      # Main actions file
#
#        user.action         # User customizations
#
#  Effect if unset:
#
#      No actions are taken at all. More or less neutral proxying.
#
#  Notes:
#
#      Multiple actionsfile lines are permitted, and are in fact
#      recommended!
#
#      The default values include standard.action, which is used
#      for internal purposes and should be loaded, default.action,
#      which is the "main" actions file maintained by the developers,
#      and user.action, where you can make your personal additions.
#
#      Actions files contain all the per site and per URL configuration
#      for ad blocking, cookie management, privacy considerations,
#      etc. There is no point in using Privoxy without at least one
#      actions file.
#
#      Note that since Privoxy 3.0.7, the complete filename, including
#      the ".action" extension has to be specified. The syntax change
#      was necessary to be consistent with the other file options and
#      to allow previously forbidden characters.
#
actionsfile standard.action  # Internal purpose, recommended
actionsfile global.action    # Global default setting for all sites
actionsfile default.action   # Main actions file
actionsfile user.action      # User customizations
#
#
#  2.5. filterfile
#  ================
#
#  Specifies:
#
#      The filter file(s) to use
#
#  Type of value:
#
#      File name, relative to confdir
#
#  Default value:
#
#      default.filter (Unix) or default.filter.txt (Windows)
#
#  Effect if unset:
#
#      No textual content filtering takes place, i.e. all +filter{name}
#      actions in the actions files are turned neutral.
#
#  Notes:
#
#      Multiple filterfile lines are permitted.
#
#      The filter files contain content modification rules that use
#      regular expressions. These rules permit powerful changes on the
#      content of Web pages, and optionally the headers as well, e.g.,
#      you could try to disable your favorite JavaScript annoyances,
#      re-write the actual displayed text, or just have some fun
#      playing buzzword bingo with web pages.
#
#      The +filter{name} actions rely on the relevant filter (name)
#      to be defined in a filter file!
#
#      A pre-defined filter file called default.filter that contains a
#      number of useful filters for common problems is included in the
#      distribution. See the section on the filter action for a list.
#
#      It is recommended to place any locally adapted filters into a
#      separate file, such as user.filter.
#
filterfile default.filter
#filterfile user.filter      # User customizations
#
#
#  2.6. logfile
#  =============
#
#  Specifies:
#
#      The log file to use
#
#  Type of value:
#
#      File name, relative to logdir
#
#  Default value:
#
#      Unset (commented out). When activated: logfile (Unix) or
#      privoxy.log (Windows).
#
#  Effect if unset:
#
#      No logfile is written.
#
#  Notes:
#
#      The logfile is where all logging and error messages are
#      written. The level of detail and number of messages are set with
#      the debug option (see below).  The logfile can be useful for
#      tracking down a problem with Privoxy (e.g., it's not blocking
#      an ad you think it should block) and it can help you to monitor
#      what your browser is doing.
#
#      Depending on the debug options below, the logfile may be a
#      privacy risk if third parties can get access to it. As most
#      users will never look at it, Privoxy 3.0.7 and later only log
#      fatal errors by default.
#
#      For most troubleshooting purposes, you will have to change that,
#      please refer to the debugging section for details.
#
#      Your logfile will grow indefinitely, and you will probably
#      want to periodically remove it. On Unix systems, you can do
#      this with a cron job (see "man cron"). For Red Hat based Linux
#      distributions, a logrotate script has been included.
#
#      Any log files must be writable by whatever user Privoxy is
#      being run as (on Unix, default user id is "privoxy").
#
logfile logfile
#
#
#  2.7. jarfile
#  =============
#
#  Specifies:
#
#      The file to store intercepted cookies in
#
#  Type of value:
#
#      File name, relative to logdir
#
#  Default value:
#
#      Unset (commented out). When activated: jarfile (Unix) or
#      privoxy.jar (Windows).
#
#  Effect if unset:
#
#      Intercepted cookies are not stored in a dedicated log file.
#
#  Notes:
#
#      The jarfile may grow to ridiculous sizes over time.
#
#      If debug 8 (show header parsing) is enabled, cookies are also
#      written to the logfile with the rest of the headers. Therefore
#      this option isn't very useful and may be removed in future
#      releases. Please report to the developers if you are still
#      using it.
#
#jarfile jarfile
#
#
#  2.8. trustfile
#  ===============
#
#  Specifies:
#
#      The name of the trust file to use
#
#  Type of value:
#
#      File name, relative to confdir
#
#  Default value:
#
#      Unset (commented out). When activated: trust (Unix) or trust.txt
#      (Windows)
#
#  Effect if unset:
#
#      The entire trust mechanism is disabled.
#
#  Notes:
#
#      The trust mechanism is an experimental feature for building
#      white-lists and should be used with care. It is NOT recommended
#      for the casual user.
#
#      If you specify a trust file, Privoxy will only allow access to
#      sites that are specified in the trustfile. Sites can be listed
#      in one of two ways:
#
#      Prepending a ~ character limits access to this site only (and
#      any sub-paths within this site), e.g. ~www.example.com allows
#      access to ~www.example.com/ features/news.html, etc.
#
#      Or, you can designate sites as trusted referrers, by prepending
#      the name with a + character. The effect is that access to
#      untrusted sites will be granted -- but only if a link from
#      this trusted referrer was used to get there. The link target
#      will then be added to the "trustfile" so that future, direct
#      accesses will be granted. Sites added via this mechanism do
#      not become trusted referrers themselves (i.e. they are added
#      with a ~ designation). There is a limit of 512 such entries,
#      after which new entries will not be made.
#
#      If you use the + operator in the trust file, it may grow
#      considerably over time.
#
#      It is recommended that Privoxy be compiled with the
#      --disable-force, --disable-toggle and --disable-editor options,
#      if this feature is to be used.
#
#      Possible applications include limiting Internet access for
#      children.
#
#trustfile trust
#
#
#  3. DEBUGGING
#  =============
#
#  These options are mainly useful when tracing a problem. Note that
#  you might also want to invoke Privoxy with the --no-daemon command
#  line option when debugging.
#
#
#
#  3.1. debug
#  ===========
#
#  Specifies:
#
#      Key values that determine what information gets logged.
#
#  Type of value:
#
#      Integer values
#
#  Default value:
#
#      0 (i.e.: only fatal errors (that cause Privoxy to exit) are logged)
#
#  Effect if unset:
#
#      Default value is used (see above).
#
#  Notes:
#
#      The available debug levels are:
#
#        debug         1 # log each request destination (and the crunch reason if Privoxy intercepted the request)
#        debug         2 # show each connection status
#        debug         4 # show I/O status
#        debug         8 # show header parsing
#        debug        16 # log all data written to the network into the logfile
#        debug        32 # debug force feature
#        debug        64 # debug regular expression filters
#        debug       128 # debug redirects
#        debug       256 # debug GIF de-animation
#        debug       512 # Common Log Format
#        debug      1024 # Unused
#        debug      2048 # CGI user interface
#        debug      4096 # Startup banner and warnings.
#        debug      8192 # Non-fatal errors
#
#
#      To select multiple debug levels, you can either add them or
#      use multiple debug lines.
#
#      A debug level of 1 is informative because it will show you each
#      request as it happens. 1, 4096 and 8192 are recommended so that
#      you will notice when things go wrong. The other levels are
#      probably only of interest if you are hunting down a specific
#      problem. They can produce a hell of an output (especially 16).
#
#      Privoxy used to ship with the debug levels recommended above
#      enabled by default, but due to privacy concerns 3.0.7 and later
#      are configured to only log fatal errors.
#
#      If you are used to the more verbose settings, simply enable
#      the debug lines below again.
#
#      If you want to use pure CLF (Common Log Format), you should set
#      "debug 512" ONLY and not enable anything else.
#
#      Privoxy has a hard-coded limit for the length of log messages. If
#      it's reached, messages are logged truncated and marked with
#      "... [too long, truncated]".
#
#      Please don't file any support requests without trying to
#      reproduce the problem with increased debug level first. Once
#      you read the log messages, you may even be able to solve the
#      problem on your own.
#
#debug      1 # log each request destination (and the crunch reason if Privoxy intercepted the request)
#debug   4096 # Startup banner and warnings
#debug   8192 # Non-fatal errors
#
#
#  3.2. single-threaded
#  =====================
#
#  Specifies:
#
#      Whether to run only one server thread.
#
#  Type of value:
#
#      None
#
#  Default value:
#
#      Unset
#
#  Effect if unset:
#
#      Multi-threaded (or, where unavailable: forked) operation,
#      i.e. the ability to serve multiple requests simultaneously.
#
#  Notes:
#
#      This option is only there for debugging purposes. It will
#      drastically reduce performance.
#
#single-threaded
#
#
#  3.3. hostname
#  ==============
#
#  Specifies:
#
#      The hostname shown on the CGI pages.
#
#  Type of value:
#
#      Text
#
#  Default value:
#
#      Unset
#
#  Effect if unset:
#
#      The hostname provided by the operating system is used.
#
#  Notes:
#
#      On some misconfigured systems resolving the hostname fails or
#      takes too much time and slows Privoxy down. Setting a fixed
#      hostname works around the problem.
#
#      In other circumstances it might be desirable to show a hostname
#      other than the one returned by the operating system. For example
#      if the system has several different hostnames and you don't
#      want to use the first one.
#
#      Note that Privoxy does not validate the specified hostname value.
#
#hostname hostname.example.org
#
#
#  4. ACCESS CONTROL AND SECURITY
#  ===============================
#
#  This section of the config file controls the security-relevant
#  aspects of Privoxy's configuration.
#
#
#
#  4.1. listen-address
#  ====================
#
#  Specifies:
#
#      The IP address and TCP port on which Privoxy will listen for
#      client requests.
#
#  Type of value:
#
#      [IP-Address]:Port
#
#  Default value:
#
#      127.0.0.1:8118
#
#  Effect if unset:
#
#      Bind to 127.0.0.1 (localhost), port 8118. This is suitable and
#      recommended for home users who run Privoxy on the same machine
#      as their browser.
#
#  Notes:
#
#      You will need to configure your browser(s) to this proxy address
#      and port.
#
#      If you already have another service running on port 8118, or
#      if you want to serve requests from other machines (e.g. on your
#      local network) as well, you will need to override the default.
#
#      If you leave out the IP address, Privoxy will bind to all
#      interfaces (addresses) on your machine and may become reachable
#      from the Internet. In that case, consider using access control
#      lists (ACL's, see below), and/or a firewall.
#
#      If you open Privoxy to untrusted users, you will also
#      want to make sure that the following actions are disabled:
#      enable-edit-actions and enable-remote-toggle
#
#  Example:
#
#      Suppose you are running Privoxy on a machine which has the
#      address 192.168.0.1 on your local private network (192.168.0.0)
#      and has another outside connection with a different address. You
#      want it to serve requests from inside only:
#
#        listen-address  192.168.0.1:8118
#
#
listen-address  127.0.0.1:8118
#
#
#  4.2. toggle
#  ============
#
#  Specifies:
#
#      Initial state of "toggle" status
#
#  Type of value:
#
#      1 or 0
#
#  Default value:
#
#      1
#
#  Effect if unset:
#
#      Act as if toggled on
#
#  Notes:
#
#      If set to 0, Privoxy will start in "toggled off" mode,
#      i.e. mostly behave like a normal, content-neutral proxy
#      with both ad blocking and content filtering disabled. See
#      enable-remote-toggle below.
#
#      The windows version will only display the toggle icon in the
#      system tray if this option is present.
#
toggle  1
#
#
#  4.3. enable-remote-toggle
#  ==========================
#
#  Specifies:
#
#      Whether or not the web-based toggle feature may be used
#
#  Type of value:
#
#      0 or 1
#
#  Default value:
#
#      0
#
#  Effect if unset:
#
#      The web-based toggle feature is disabled.
#
#  Notes:
#
#      When toggled off, Privoxy mostly acts like a normal,
#      content-neutral proxy, i.e. doesn't block ads or filter content.
#
#      Access to the toggle feature can not be controlled separately by
#      "ACLs" or HTTP authentication, so that everybody who can access
#      Privoxy (see "ACLs" and listen-address above) can toggle it
#      for all users. So this option is not recommended for multi-user
#      environments with untrusted users.
#
#      Note that malicious client side code (e.g Java) is also capable
#      of using this option.
#
#      As a lot of Privoxy users don't read documentation, this feature
#      is disabled by default.
#
#      Note that you must have compiled Privoxy with support for this
#      feature, otherwise this option has no effect.
#
enable-remote-toggle  0
#
#
#  4.4. enable-remote-http-toggle
#  ===============================
#
#  Specifies:
#
#      Whether or not Privoxy recognizes special HTTP headers to change
#      its behaviour.
#
#  Type of value:
#
#      0 or 1
#
#  Default value:
#
#      0
#
#  Effect if unset:
#
#      Privoxy ignores special HTTP headers.
#
#  Notes:
#
#      When toggled on, the client can change Privoxy's behaviour by
#      setting special HTTP headers. Currently the only supported
#      special header is "X-Filter: No", to disable filtering for
#      the ongoing request, even if it is enabled in one of the
#      action files.
#
#      This feature is disabled by default. If you are using Privoxy in
#      a environment with trusted clients, you may enable this feature
#      at your discretion. Note that malicious client side code (e.g
#      Java) is also capable of using this feature.
#
#      This option will be removed in future releases as it has been
#      obsoleted by the more general header taggers.
#
enable-remote-http-toggle  0
#
#
#  4.5. enable-edit-actions
#  =========================
#
#  Specifies:
#
#      Whether or not the web-based actions file editor may be used
#
#  Type of value:
#
#      0 or 1
#
#  Default value:
#
#      0
#
#  Effect if unset:
#
#      The web-based actions file editor is disabled.
#
#  Notes:
#
#      Access to the editor can not be controlled separately by
#      "ACLs" or HTTP authentication, so that everybody who can access
#      Privoxy (see "ACLs" and listen-address above) can modify its
#      configuration for all users.
#
#      This option is not recommended for environments with untrusted
#      users and as a lot of Privoxy users don't read documentation,
#      this feature is disabled by default.
#
#      Note that malicious client side code (e.g Java) is also capable
#      of using the actions editor and you shouldn't enable this
#      options unless you understand the consequences and are sure
#      your browser is configured correctly.
#
#      Note that you must have compiled Privoxy with support for this
#      feature, otherwise this option has no effect.
#
enable-edit-actions 0
#
#
#  4.6. enforce-blocks
#  ====================
#
#  Specifies:
#
#      Whether the user is allowed to ignore blocks and can "go there
#      anyway".
#
#  Type of value:
#
#      0 or 1
#
#  Default value:
#
#      0
#
#  Effect if unset:
#
#      Blocks are not enforced.
#
#  Notes:
#
#      Privoxy is mainly used to block and filter requests as a service
#      to the user, for example to block ads and other junk that clogs
#      the pipes.  Privoxy's configuration isn't perfect and sometimes
#      innocent pages are blocked. In this situation it makes sense to
#      allow the user to enforce the request and have Privoxy ignore
#      the block.
#
#      In the default configuration Privoxy's "Blocked" page contains
#      a "go there anyway" link to adds a special string (the force
#      prefix) to the request URL. If that link is used, Privoxy
#      will detect the force prefix, remove it again and let the
#      request pass.
#
#      Of course Privoxy can also be used to enforce a network
#      policy. In that case the user obviously should not be able to
#      bypass any blocks, and that's what the "enforce-blocks" option
#      is for. If it's enabled, Privoxy hides the "go there anyway"
#      link. If the user adds the force prefix by hand, it will not
#      be accepted and the circumvention attempt is logged.
#
#  Examples:
#
#      enforce-blocks 1
#
enforce-blocks 0
#
#
#  4.7. ACLs: permit-access and deny-access
#  =========================================
#
#  Specifies:
#
#      Who can access what.
#
#  Type of value:
#
#      src_addr[/src_masklen] [dst_addr[/dst_masklen]]
#
#      Where src_addr and dst_addr are IP addresses in dotted decimal
#      notation or valid DNS names, and src_masklen and dst_masklen are
#      subnet masks in CIDR notation, i.e. integer values from 2 to 30
#      representing the length (in bits) of the network address. The
#      masks and the whole destination part are optional.
#
#  Default value:
#
#      Unset
#
#  Effect if unset:
#
#      Don't restrict access further than implied by listen-address
#
#  Notes:
#
#      Access controls are included at the request of ISPs and systems
#      administrators, and are not usually needed by individual
#      users. For a typical home user, it will normally suffice to
#      ensure that Privoxy only listens on the localhost (127.0.0.1)
#      or internal (home) network address by means of the listen-address
#      option.
#
#      Please see the warnings in the FAQ that Privoxy is not intended
#      to be a substitute for a firewall or to encourage anyone to
#      defer addressing basic security weaknesses.
#
#      Multiple ACL lines are OK. If any ACLs are specified, Privoxy
#      only talks to IP addresses that match at least one permit-access
#      line and don't match any subsequent deny-access line. In other
#      words, the last match wins, with the default being deny-access.
#
#      If Privoxy is using a forwarder (see forward below) for a
#      particular destination URL, the dst_addr that is examined is
#      the address of the forwarder and NOT the address of the ultimate
#      target. This is necessary because it may be impossible for the
#      local Privoxy to determine the IP address of the ultimate target
#      (that's often what gateways are used for).
#
#      You should prefer using IP addresses over DNS names, because
#      the address lookups take time. All DNS names must resolve! You
#      can not use domain patterns like "*.org" or partial domain
#      names. If a DNS name resolves to multiple IP addresses, only
#      the first one is used.
#
#      Denying access to particular sites by ACL may have undesired
#      side effects if the site in question is hosted on a machine
#      which also hosts other sites (most sites are).
#
#  Examples:
#
#      Explicitly define the default behavior if no ACL and
#      listen-address are set: "localhost" is OK. The absence of a
#      dst_addr implies that all destination addresses are OK:
#
#        permit-access  localhost
#
#
#      Allow any host on the same class C subnet as www.privoxy.org
#      access to nothing but www.example.com (or other domains hosted
#      on the same system):
#
#        permit-access  www.privoxy.org/24 www.example.com/32
#
#
#      Allow access from any host on the 26-bit subnet 192.168.45.64 to
#      anywhere, with the exception that 192.168.45.73 may not access
#      the IP address behind www.dirty-stuff.example.com:
#
#        permit-access  192.168.45.64/26 
#        deny-access   192.168.45.73  www.dirty-stuff.example.com
#
#
#
#  4.8. buffer-limit
#  ==================
#
#  Specifies:
#
#      Maximum size of the buffer for content filtering.
#
#  Type of value:
#
#      Size in Kbytes
#
#  Default value:
#
#      4096
#
#  Effect if unset:
#
#      Use a 4MB (4096 KB) limit.
#
#  Notes:
#
#      For content filtering, i.e. the +filter and +deanimate-gif
#      actions, it is necessary that Privoxy buffers the entire document
#      body. This can be potentially dangerous, since a server could
#      just keep sending data indefinitely and wait for your RAM to
#      exhaust -- with nasty consequences.  Hence this option.
#
#      When a document buffer size reaches the buffer-limit, it is
#      flushed to the client unfiltered and no further attempt to filter
#      the rest of the document is made. Remember that there may be
#      multiple threads running, which might require up to buffer-limit
#      Kbytes each, unless you have enabled "single-threaded" above.
#
buffer-limit 4096
#
#
#  5. FORWARDING
#  ==============
#
#  This feature allows routing of HTTP requests through a chain of
#  multiple proxies.
#
#  Forwarding can be used to chain Privoxy with a caching proxy to
#  speed up browsing. Using a parent proxy may also be necessary if
#  the machine that Privoxy runs on has no direct Internet access.
#
#  Note that parent proxies can severely decrease your privacy
#  level. For example a parent proxy could add your IP address to the
#  request headers and if it's a caching proxy it may add the "Etag"
#  header to revalidation requests again, even though you configured
#  Privoxy to remove it. It may also ignore Privoxy's header time
#  randomization and use the original values which could be used by
#  the server as cookie replacement to track your steps between visits.
#
#  Also specified here are SOCKS proxies. Privoxy supports the SOCKS
#  4 and SOCKS 4A protocols.
#
#
#
#  5.1. forward
#  =============
#
#  Specifies:
#
#      To which parent HTTP proxy specific requests should be routed.
#
#  Type of value:
#
#      target_pattern http_parent[:port]
#
#      where target_pattern is a URL pattern that specifies to which
#      requests (i.e. URLs) this forward rule shall apply. Use /
#      to denote "all URLs".  http_parent[:port] is the DNS name or
#      IP address of the parent HTTP proxy through which the requests
#      should be forwarded, optionally followed by its listening port
#      (default: 8080). Use a single dot (.) to denote "no forwarding".
#
#  Default value:
#
#      Unset
#
#  Effect if unset:
#
#      Don't use parent HTTP proxies.
#
#  Notes:
#
#      If http_parent is ".", then requests are not forwarded to
#      another HTTP proxy but are made directly to the web servers.
#
#      Multiple lines are OK, they are checked in sequence, and the
#      last match wins.
#
#  Examples:
#
#      Everything goes to an example parent proxy, except SSL on port
#      443 (which it doesn't handle):
#
#        forward   /      parent-proxy.example.org:8080 
#        forward   :443   .
#
#
#      Everything goes to our example ISP's caching proxy, except for
#      requests to that ISP's sites:
#
#        forward   /                  caching-proxy.isp.example.net:8000
#        forward   .isp.example.net   .
#
#
#
#
#  5.2. forward-socks4, forward-socks4a and forward-socks5
#  ========================================================
#
#  Specifies:
#
#      Through which SOCKS proxy (and optionally to which parent HTTP
#      proxy) specific requests should be routed.
#
#  Type of value:
#
#      target_pattern socks_proxy[:port] http_parent[:port]
#
#      where target_pattern is a URL pattern that specifies to which
#      requests (i.e. URLs) this forward rule shall apply. Use / to
#      denote "all URLs".  http_parent and socks_proxy are IP addresses
#      in dotted decimal notation or valid DNS names (http_parent may
#      be "." to denote "no HTTP forwarding"), and the optional port
#      parameters are TCP ports, i.e. integer values from 1 to 65535
#
#  Default value:
#
#      Unset
#
#  Effect if unset:
#
#      Don't use SOCKS proxies.
#
#  Notes:
#
#      Multiple lines are OK, they are checked in sequence, and the
#      last match wins.
#
#      The difference between forward-socks4 and forward-socks4a
#      is that in the SOCKS 4A protocol, the DNS resolution of the
#      target hostname happens on the SOCKS server, while in SOCKS 4
#      it happens locally.
#
#      With forward-socks5 the DNS resolution will happen on the remote
#      server as well.
#
#      If http_parent is ".", then requests are not forwarded to another
#      HTTP proxy but are made (HTTP-wise) directly to the web servers,
#      albeit through a SOCKS proxy.
#
#  Examples:
#
#      From the company example.com, direct connections are made to all
#      "internal" domains, but everything outbound goes through their
#      ISP's proxy by way of example.com's corporate SOCKS 4A gateway
#      to the Internet.
#
#        forward-socks4a   /       socks-gw.example.com:1080    www-cache.isp.example.net:8080 
#        forward           .example.com        .
#
#
#      A rule that uses a SOCKS 4 gateway for all destinations but no
#      HTTP parent looks like this:
#
#        forward-socks4   /               socks-gw.example.com:1080  .
#
#
#      To chain Privoxy and Tor, both running on the same system,
#      you would use something like:
#
#        forward-socks4a   /               127.0.0.1:9050 .
#
#
#      The public Tor network can't be used to reach your local network,
#      if you need to access local servers you therefore might want
#      to make some exceptions:
#
#        forward         192.168.*.*/     .  
#        forward         10.*.*.*/        .  
#        forward         127.*.*.*/       .
#
#
#      Unencrypted connections to systems in these address ranges will
#      be as (un) secure as the local network is, but the alternative
#      is that you can't reach the local network through Privoxy at
#      all. Of course this may actually be desired and there is no
#      reason to make these exceptions if you aren't sure you need them.
#
#      If you also want to be able to reach servers in your local
#      network by using their names, you will need additional exceptions
#      that look like this:
#
#       forward           localhost/     .
#
#
#
#
#  5.3. forwarded-connect-retries
#  ===============================
#
#  Specifies:
#
#      How often Privoxy retries if a forwarded connection request
#      fails.
#
#  Type of value:
#
#      Number of retries.
#
#  Default value:
#
#      0
#
#  Effect if unset:
#
#      Connections forwarded through other proxies are treated like
#      direct connections and no retry attempts are made.
#
#  Notes:
#
#      forwarded-connect-retries is mainly interesting for socks4a
#      connections, where Privoxy can't detect why the connections
#      failed. The connection might have failed because of a DNS timeout
#      in which case a retry makes sense, but it might also have failed
#      because the server doesn't exist or isn't reachable. In this
#      case the retry will just delay the appearance of Privoxy's
#      error message.
#
#      Note that in the context of this option, "forwarded connections"
#      includes all connections that Privoxy forwards through other
#      proxies. This option is not limited to the HTTP CONNECT method.
#
#      Only use this option, if you are getting lots of
#      forwarding-related error messages that go away when you try again
#      manually. Start with a small value and check Privoxy's logfile
#      from time to time, to see how many retries are usually needed.
#
#  Examples:
#
#      forwarded-connect-retries 1
#
forwarded-connect-retries  0
#
#
#  5.4. accept-intercepted-requests
#  =================================
#
#  Specifies:
#
#      Whether intercepted requests should be treated as valid.
#
#  Type of value:
#
#      0 or 1
#
#  Default value:
#
#      0
#
#  Effect if unset:
#
#      Only proxy requests are accepted, intercepted requests are
#      treated as invalid.
#
#  Notes:
#
#      If you don't trust your clients and want to force them to use
#      Privoxy, enable this option and configure your packet filter
#      to redirect outgoing HTTP connections into Privoxy.
#
#      Make sure that Privoxy's own requests aren't redirected as well.
#      Additionally take care that Privoxy can't intentionally connect
#      to itself, otherwise you could run into redirection loops if
#      Privoxy's listening port is reachable by the outside or an
#      attacker has access to the pages you visit.
#
#  Examples:
#
#      accept-intercepted-requests 1
#
accept-intercepted-requests 0
#
#
#  5.5. allow-cgi-request-crunching
#  =================================
#
#  Specifies:
#
#      Whether requests to Privoxy's CGI pages can be blocked or
#      redirected.
#
#  Type of value:
#
#      0 or 1
#
#  Default value:
#
#      0
#
#  Effect if unset:
#
#      Privoxy ignores block and redirect actions for its CGI pages.
#
#  Notes:
#
#      By default Privoxy ignores block or redirect actions for
#      its CGI pages.  Intercepting these requests can be useful in
#      multi-user setups to implement fine-grained access control,
#      but it can also render the complete web interface useless and
#      make debugging problems painful if done without care.
#
#      Don't enable this option unless you're sure that you really
#      need it.
#
#  Examples:
#
#      allow-cgi-request-crunching 1
#
allow-cgi-request-crunching 0
#
#
#  5.6. split-large-forms
#  =======================
#
#  Specifies:
#
#      Whether the CGI interface should stay compatible with broken
#      HTTP clients.
#
#  Type of value:
#
#      0 or 1
#
#  Default value:
#
#      0
#
#  Effect if unset:
#
#      The CGI form generate long GET URLs.
#
#  Notes:
#
#      Privoxy's CGI forms can lead to rather long URLs. This isn't
#      a problem as far as the HTTP standard is concerned, but it can
#      confuse clients with arbitrary URL length limitations.
#
#      Enabling split-large-forms causes Privoxy to divide big forms
#      into smaller ones to keep the URL length down. It makes editing
#      a lot less convenient and you can no longer submit all changes
#      at once, but at least it works around this browser bug.
#
#      If you don't notice any editing problems, there is no reason
#      to enable this option, but if one of the submit buttons appears
#      to be broken, you should give it a try.
#
#  Examples:
#
#      split-large-forms 1
#
split-large-forms 0
#
#
#  6. WINDOWS GUI OPTIONS
#  =======================
#
#  Privoxy has a number of options specific to the Windows GUI
#  interface:
#
#
#  If "activity-animation" is set to 1, the Privoxy icon will animate
#  when "Privoxy" is active. To turn off, set to 0.
#
#activity-animation   1
#
#  If "log-messages" is set to 1, Privoxy will log messages to the
#  console window:
#
#log-messages   1
#
#  If "log-buffer-size" is set to 1, the size of the log buffer,
#  i.e. the amount of memory used for the log messages displayed in
#  the console window, will be limited to "log-max-lines" (see below).
#
#  Warning: Setting this to 0 will result in the buffer to grow
#  infinitely and eat up all your memory!
#
#log-buffer-size 1
#
#  log-max-lines is the maximum number of lines held in the log
#  buffer. See above.
#
#log-max-lines 200
#
#  If "log-highlight-messages" is set to 1, Privoxy will highlight
#  portions of the log messages with a bold-faced font:
#
#log-highlight-messages 1
#
#  The font used in the console window:
#
#log-font-name Comic Sans MS
#
#  Font size used in the console window:
#
#log-font-size 8
#
#  "show-on-task-bar" controls whether or not Privoxy will appear as
#  a button on the Task bar when minimized:
#
#show-on-task-bar 0
#
#  If "close-button-minimizes" is set to 1, the Windows close button
#  will minimize Privoxy instead of closing the program (close with
#  the exit option on the File menu).
#
#close-button-minimizes 1
#
#  The "hide-console" option is specific to the MS-Win console version
#  of Privoxy.  If this option is used, Privoxy will disconnect from
#  and hide the command console.
#
#hide-console
#
#
###################################################################33
# Generally, this file goes in /etc/privoxy/config
#
# Tor listens as a SOCKS4a proxy here:
forward-socks4a / localhost:9050 .
confdir /etc/privoxy
logdir /var/log/privoxy
actionsfile standard  # Internal purpose, recommended
actionsfile default   # Main actions file
actionsfile user      # User customizations
filterfile default.filter

# Don't log interesting things, only startup messages, warnings and errors
#logfile logfile
#jarfile jarfile
#debug   0    # show each GET/POST/CONNECT request
debug   4096 # Startup banner and warnings
debug   8192 # Errors - *we highly recommended enabling this*

user-manual /usr/share/doc/privoxy/user-manual
listen-address  localhost:8118
toggle  1
enable-remote-toggle 0
enable-edit-actions 0
enable-remote-http-toggle 0
buffer-limit 4096
```

----------


## Shampyon

Hello...?

----------


## higashi

Bump

----------


## unspawn

Using n.n.n.n octet notation instead of "localhost" saves the application from having to do lookups (even though in the case of "localhost" it is inexpensive due to /etc/hosts mapping and nscd caching). Still, if for instance your /etc/hosts doesn't contain a "localhost" entry then all sorts of _interesting_ problems may occur.

- Make certain TOR is configured OK (SafeSocks 0, TestSocks 1, SocksPort 9050), has debug logging enabled and is running ('lsof -P -n -i:9050' should show) and tail its logfile at service startup/restart to see system messages and requests.

- Make certain Privoxy is configured OK, has logging enabled (logfile logfile, debug 8192) and is running ('lsof -P -n -i:8118' should show). Here too: tail its logfile to see messages and requests.

- Make sure Forefox is configured to use a SOCKS4a host for proxying and uses the 8118 port.

----------


## Shampyon

Thanks! TOR is now up and running perfectly.

----------


## unspawn

> Thanks! TOR is now up and running perfectly.


Cool. So what did you do to fix things?

----------


## eugenevdm

Yeah common let's hear your magic.

----------


## Mojomagus

Yes, please tel us what you did because some of us are having the same issue...

----------


## uBuddhu

I found this site and it didn't fix the problem, but it helped me discover the problem and hence the solution:

http://nickhumphrey.net/showthread.php?p=3376

I followed those instructions, I'm using polipo and I copied the config file to /etc/polipo and I replaced the "config" file there (after backing up the original of course).

Here's what I got when I tried to restart tor in terminal:



```
$ sudo service tor restart
Stopping tor daemon: not running (there is no /var/run/tor/tor.pid).
Raising maximum number of filedescriptors (ulimit -n) to 32768.
Starting tor daemon: tor...
May 10 09:56:03.839 [notice] Tor v0.2.1.30. This is experimental software. Do not rely on it for strong anonymity. (Running on Linux i686)
May 10 09:56:03.841 [notice] Initialized libevent version 1.4.13-stable using method epoll. Good.
May 10 09:56:03.841 [notice] Opening Socks listener on 127.0.0.1:9050
May 10 09:56:03.841 [warn] Could not bind to 127.0.0.1:9050: Address already in use. Is Tor already running?
May 10 09:56:03.841 [warn] Failed to parse/validate config: Failed to bind one of the listener ports.
May 10 09:56:03.841 [err] Reading config failed--see warnings above.
```

Based on the underlined warning above and this link:
https://trac-vidalia.torproject.org/...lia/ticket/110

I killed the existing Tor process:

With Vidalia running (icon visible in task-bar),
First, I Disabled Tor in the Firefox button. 

Then, I went to:
*System->Administration->System Monitor
End process: Tor*

At that time, I had the Vidalia onion icon visible in the task bar, which displayed a red X. 

I *right-clicked on the Vidalia task-bar** icon* and clicked *Start Tor*.

The icon turned to a yellow onion, then green.

Back in Firefox, set Tor Enabled.

Try website of choice.

You should be rocking.

 :Guitar:

----------

